# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  TinkerBots, robotic toys, robotic kits for children, Kinematics GmbH, Bernau bei Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Kinematics GmbH

"TinkerBots" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

TinkerBots Building Set / Here is how it works 

 Published on Apr 8, 2014




> Plug and play! Tinkerbots (formally known as Kinematics) allows every child to build his own robot, wirelessly and without complicated assembly instructions.

----------


## Airicist

TinkerBots Doggy enjoying the stay in San Francisco
April 16, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Happy Easter
April 17, 2014




> Wishing you all a very happy Easter! Your TinkerBots Team

----------


## Airicist

TinkerBots Building Set - Prototype I

 Published on Apr 18, 2014




> This is how it started in 2009 at the Bauhaus University Weimar. Leo invented TinkerBots (formally known as Kinematics) while studying product design. BTW: The Slider Module (shown in the video) is something we are currently working on....

----------


## Airicist

Grabber Car
May 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Rollover Car
May 19, 2014

----------


## Airicist

TinkerBots - World Cup 2014 Video
June 13, 2014




> TinkerBots is ready for the World Cup, are you?

----------


## Airicist

Tinkerbots building set

Published on Jan 13, 2016




> Plug and play! Tinkerbots allows every child to build his own robot, wirelessly and without complicated assembly instructions.

----------


## Airicist

Tinkerbots Racer at Formula E in Berlin 2016

Published on May 24, 2016




> We went to the Formula E ePrix in Berlin and brought our own Tinkerbots racer to the track.

----------


## Airicist

This is Tinkerbots | Robot building kit

Published on Jun 1, 2016




> This is how Tinkerbots work. Our robot building kits consist of a Powerbrain, motion modules and bricks. The toy is easy to build and it can be controlled with your smartphone or tablet.
> The escalation car is a new prototype from Tinkerbots.

----------


## Airicist

Tinkerbots cute Top Dog

Published on Jun 5, 2016




> This cute robot dog wants to be your best friend. Check out Tinkerbots Top Dog.

----------


## Airicist

Tinkerbots: the Pivot module

Published on Jul 14, 2016




> That's how the robotic building kits from Tinkerbots work! Check out all the features of our Pivot module.

----------


## Airicist

Tinkerbots E Racer

Published on Sep 7, 2016




> Watch how we've build our very own Tinkerbots E Racer car.

----------


## Airicist

Tinkerbots: the grabber module

Published on Sep 12, 2016




> Learn everything about our robotic building set. In this video, we would like to introduce you to our Grabber module.

----------

